# What grain grinder/ oat flaker should I get?



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

I want something that can do both grinding and flaking, electrically. Anyone know which brand is the most reliable?

TIA

~j


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I have no idea about electrical models, but I will say this: don't bother with a manual one. We have the 'best' manual grain mill... (my dad went a bit crazy a couple yrs ago... thought twas teotwawki...), and its a major pita. I finally broke down and just bought some stinkin ww flour a month or so ago, cause' I was just so sick of having to grind flour. I actually have all but quit baking cause' it was just such a pita... Now that I'm back to buying flour I'm trying to get back into the swing of baking... But yeah. My recommendation is, really... just buy flour/oat meal/etc... Grinding your own, IMHO is totally not worth it


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

ITA, I have a manual grinder as well, and find it such a PITA to use. The thing is, I bought into a grain share and have about 100 lbs of grain sitting in my pantry to use. I don't think it'll be that difficult to grind it myself if I can just throw it in and turn it on... I like being Suzy homemaker and want to make my own bread. Don't think I could justify buying flour with having so much grain to use. thanks for your opinion, and BTW, out of curiosity, which hand grinder did you use?


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

We too have... uh... lots of grain in the basement. I don't honestly know how much, but probably at least 100#s total...

As noted, my dad went a little crazy and bought the diamant grain mill from lehmans.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

I looked this up recently... the Wonder Mill is supposed to be very good. Electric and grinds all kinds of grains and things. Some of the cheaper models won't grind corn.


----------



## proudmomof4 (Aug 29, 2006)

All of you people with "too much grain" in the basement are welcome to drop it off here. Seriously. (I've found oat and oatmeal, barley grits, corn, buckwheat, and of course rice - but nothing else.)

I have a German mixer / food processor "machine" (Bosch MUM 6612, somewhat comparable to a KitchenAid) with a grain mill that has to be attached on top of the mixing bowl. So the ground grains will end up where you need them anyway. I've had this model for almost 12 years now and I like it.

From what I know metal grinders won't grind corn but anything else, including oil seeds (sesame, poppy), you can and should clean them regularly. Stone grinders won't do oil seeds but are sturdier and can also do corn. Usually they're not supposed to be cleaned on a regular basis.

If you're planning on baking with whole grains on a regular basis I'd recommend an electric grinder. Sure, it's not quite as "eco" as hand-grinding grains but it'll be a big help in actually getting the job done. (I know, you already said you were looking for an electrical grinder.)


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

thanks for your opinion, proudmomof4.. I will look into that model.

I don't want to grind corn anyways, and have a stone mill that *sucks*, so I know I want an electric for sure.

I have heard from some people that the "family mill" is good.. anyone tried that one?


----------

